

Meebo raising new round. Valued more than Bears Stearns - ericwan
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/17/meebo-raising-round-valued-up-to-250-million-bear-stearns-sold-for-236-million/

======
kingnothing
I don't get it. Sure, the site is cool and all, but what are they doing to get
such ridiculous valuations?

~~~
axod
Taking something that is free, (An IM client), and putting it, (wait for
it)... on the web (gasp).

Seriously though, they have a pretty good number of users, massive audience
share.

------
danteembermage
I'm opposed to editorializing in headlines unless said editorializing is
sufficiently funny and/or tragic, preferably both.

------
falsestprophet
Meebo should take this opportunity to enter the derivatives market.

------
maurycy
A small pizza restaurant is valued more than Bear Stearns.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, this submission belongs under Wikipedia as an example of "how to damn
with faint praise".

